
Nationwide Closure of BJ’s Wholesale Caused by Software Failure - davemp
https://twitter.com/MarciRubinN12/status/1060573958196600833?s=20
======
davemp
I would love to hear a post mortem on the bug that caused this outage.

It’s slightly disturbing to me that a software issue can cascade enough to
take down an entire retail chain. How many more systems are designed with such
vulnerabilities?

